
Anonymous Stole and Leaked a Megatrove of Police Documents - dsavant
https://www.wired.com/story/blueleaks-anonymous-law-enforcement-hack/
======
ksaj
This weekend I was using Google to search for info on John Bolton's book
(coming tomorrow), but instead of Amazon or Indigo or whoever showing up first
as I had expected, the first link was to an indexed directory containing a
leaked PDF copy of the book. I have a hard time believing the leak wasn't part
of ensuring its public release.

The site I had found is run by the folks mentioned in this article. Judging by
the other file names in the directory, and the number of files and directories
in general, this must be said megatrove.

I don't know what they do for SEO, but I was impressed that Google seemed to
rank them higher than the usual _legal_ places to get the book.

------
greenyoda
Big discussion earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23599081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23599081)

